# Didnt even make OTD



## kirst01 (Sep 10, 2009)

I read this post on my last cycle and I thought I would join in. I had ICSI last Nov which resulted in a BFN- I started spotting at day 6 and bleeding on day 7 after transfer. I had ICSI again this month and again started spotting after day 6 and full AF on day 7, with my OTD being next Saturday. I donated eggs this time so I presume that my eggs are ok. I just feel so hopeless, everything goes really well, I down reg good, I produce lots of eggs, they fertilise but just dont stick. I was devestated this time, more than I ever thought I could be. I am unsure what to do next-,. My DH is brilliant throughout, saying we can have another go if I want, but I feel like I am letting him down. Sorry for the negative post, just feeling really down today- but it will get better!! PMA x


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi Kirst01 - 

Didnt wanna read and run so thought would write you a quick reply.. 

So very sorry to hear about your BFN this time and last time. I too had a BFN on first ICSI back in Novemebr, so can sympathise somewhat with what you are feeling. It sure is   aint it ! ! 

I'm afraid I cant really offer any advice, maybe just really bad luck that your TX have been unsuccessful, but PLEASE dont give up hope... Speak to you consultant about possibilities why embie didnt make it.. could it be linings probs? or like I say just unfortunate? Your clinic should offer counselling too if you feel you need to talk about it to someone.. 

  Your time will come


----------



## kirst01 (Sep 10, 2009)

Your right, it is  !! I wil ltalk to the consultant cos this is the 2nd time and both times I had 2 very goods blasts transferred. 

Good luck on your treatment...  that you'll get your BFP next time  

x


----------

